# Tru-Peep & the Fletch Hook by Jim Fletcher Releases



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

One of the newer releases from the release experts Fletcher Archery is the Fletch Hook. 
This single caliper, loop only release features a roller system that provides a very smooth release performance. The forward trigger was designed to help gain back lost draw length when using a loop. The hook is specifically designed to release the loop cleanly resulting in a consistent, smooth shot every time. The trigger has an infinite adjustability, from heavy to hair trigger by just turning a allen head screw. It also comes with a removable, knurled sleeve that slides over the trigger pin, offering a different feel.
The Fletch Hook is available with a deluxe Velcro or deluxe buckle strap. Also comes in an anodized splatter black and gray finish.
I found the release great to shoot with but as a hunter I would be more partial to a buckle strap providing less noise than Velcro and since I am a dual caliper kinda guy it took me a bit to get use to as well. You will glad to know all Jim Fletcher releases come with a “Lifetime Warranty”.



Next up is the quoted; “World's favorite Peep Sight”, the Reader's Choice award winning Tru-Peep is an all aluminum peep sight that weighs only 8.5 grains. The ingenious design provides a perfectly round, shaded hole at full draw and eliminates the need for protruding hoods, Between the design of the peep and type of strings I am using I have not experienced any issues with string roll and with the safety-tie groove my peep does not move up and down. 

The Tru-Peep is available in six sizes. No tools needed for installation.
MICRO has a 1/32" hole
SMALL has a 3/64" hole
LARGE has a 1/16" hole
MINI HUNTER has a 3/32" hole
HUNTER has a 1/8" hole
SUPER HUNTER has a full 3/16" hole for low-light situations
MAX HUNTER has a full 1/4" hole for super low-light and to center up the pin guard or scope.
And new for 2011 the Super Hunters comes in Red and Green.
For more information about either of the products mentioned in this review or others please visit
www.fletcherarchery.com/index.html

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Greg! Good stuff!

Just got a Max Hunter (1/4") red peep and really like it so far!


----------

